# Video editor available for starting furtubers



## Ancert.Reovolt (Jun 16, 2018)

If you have no time to edit and you need a little help, let me know.

Popular furries need not apply. If you have 100k subscribers, what are you doing here?
Lol

I'm looking for furry youtubers who have less than 1000 subscribers who need a video editor because of no time to edit.
You must have a completed youtube profile, a fursona, must be 18 or older, no fursuit required, a lot of topics and ideas that are already in the works, realistic goals and lots of enthusiasm. Own your own weirdness no matter what environment you are in. That's the mindset I am looking for.

I can edit your videos, a file sharing service is required. So you can send me the video you wish to be edited by link and I edit out all the bloopers and mistakes, add youtube music library songs in the background and upload it to the file sharing and send you the link. It won't be professional, it will just get your content out there.

The minimum resolution I can work with is 1280 by 720 
30 frames per second

The Maximum resolution I can work with is 1920 by 1080
60 frames per second

Any higher and it could put a strain on my computer and online storage. Best to play it safe.
I am going to be mixing OpenShot editing with Blender for title sequences with 3D text if needed.
But I'll need a bit of practice with that on my own time before getting comfortable enough to apply it to video assignments.

If you have no time to edit and you need a little help, let me know.


----------



## Rainthefurry (Jul 3, 2018)

He's doing a pretty good, but simple job. I asked him before to help me out for a YouTube video and narrowed 2 hours of footage into two 10 minute long videos. All that was left was cut a little bit more and add intro and outro!

Would recommend if you wanna start into YouTube but don't have time.


----------

